# Gaz Gold Coilover spring rates



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Just about to press the button and buy some coilovers for the MK1 TT.
After looking around at all the various options it came down to the BC racing items or GAZ Golds.
I am leaning towards the GAZ golds even though they will be more expensive as they seem to be the better item for doing the job and if I need parts / spares etc they are based in the UK.
As I am able to specify the spring rates and the damping is set up around the springs supplied the next question is what spring rates to go for. The car is a track day car and will be driven to the track. I will use it at other times but it certainly isn't a daily driver. I have told GAZ that it will be fully stripped to reduce the weight and will be running normal treaded tyres, not going down the slick route. They have recommended 500 Lb/in fronts and 650 Lb/in rears. 
I believe the motion ratio on the rear suspension is something like 0.63 so the rear springs need to be a high rating. The rear rating seems a little low though, but then again there really isn't that much weight in the rear.
I have had a look around and can't really find any numbers for spring rates. I know each cars setup will be slightly different but can anybody chime in with some experience. There are so many track TT's on here.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Assuming your Quattro, then a few of us run GAZ golds with 500f/800r.

650 rear is too low, you'll mess up with the frequency of the setup.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for that Nick. I did think 650 was a little low as the motion ratio is nearly 1:1 on the front and I thought usually you would have similar overall spring ratios front to rear as a good starting point so 500 / 0.63 = 793 which is near as dam it 800.
Not sure if said it was quattro or not to them. I did say it was a 225 and they only came in quattro.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree, 650 lbs/in is way too low in the back to give a decent NF ratio. Even 800 is on the low side of things, on a custom setup like GAZ offers, I would match at least 900 lbs/in rear springs to 650's in the front. For example H&R runs 600/900 on their street coilovers for the platform, they use 671/1150 on their RSS Clubsport, I run 800/1300 on my track TT.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Thought I would update this. Ordered the Gaz Gold coilovers the other day. Decided to go with 550Lb front and 850lB rear springs. Hopefully this will be a good starting point and should I wish to upgrade the springs they aren't that expensive and hopefully the damping will still be ball park as long as I don't go silly. But even then I could return the coilovers to GAZ and get them revalved.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

desertstorm said:


> Thought I would update this. Ordered the Gaz Gold coilovers the other day. Decided to go with 550Lb front and 850lB rear springs. Hopefully this will be a good starting point and should I wish to upgrade the springs they aren't that expensive and hopefully the damping will still be ball park as long as I don't go silly. But even then I could return the coilovers to GAZ and get them revalved.


Fine choice


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Thought I would add to this just to close off the thread really. I received 550Lb fronts and 850Lb rear springs. However they were both too long. The fronts were 7 inch and the car can't be lowered enough even with the adjusters set at there lowest position, so you require 6 inch springs.
The rear springs supplied were 5.5 inch which are way too long. They are now supplying 4 inch springs.
So if you are ordering slightly out the ordinary springs think about the spring length as well. GAZ are sending me new springs to replace the ones supplied as it really is there drop off.


----------

